

MS DOS for Mobile - wiremine
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/ms-dos-mobile/8573c4a8-b9df-4409-90a6-dad2dc0b6b26

======
smhenderson
Here is a thread about this on the main April Fool's page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302172)

